
Drowning Doesn’t Look Like Drowning - shawndumas
http://mariovittone.com/2010/05/154/#
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492835>

Many, many, _many_ comments there.

Repeated here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1647662>

You've submitted a _huge_ number of items in the last hour or so, and these
last two appear to have been pulled from HN's own history.

Is this deliberate? It certainly looks so, given that you've added a "#" on
the end of each URL, no doubt to avoid the duplicate detection algorithm.

~~~
shawndumas
Very deliberate: I post in groups as time allows. I open a tab group with my
news sites and I work my way through submitting interesting news. Then, once
and a while, I use <http://searchyc.com/> to post a few that are more than 200
days old.

It's an OCD thing.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Well, I have no official standing, I'm just a user, but I find your actions
with regards modifying the URL and resubmitting old, high-karma items less
than honorable.

No doubt others will find it useful, especially those newer to the site who
won't have seen the originals, but to me it's just polluting the stream with
old material, to the possible and probably detriment of valuable items.

~~~
Natsu
I dislike the whole karma farming business, but the article itself is very
interesting and I missed it the first time around.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
There are literally _hundreds_ of brilliant articles in HNs history. Learn to
mine them for yourself and there's treasure to be found.

Don't rely on other people to do your work, in this case learning for yourself
is very useful. After all:

    
    
        "Give a man a match and he's warm for a moment,
         set him on fire and he's warm for the rest of
         his life."

~~~
Natsu
That's a very good point.

Speaking of which, thank you for the link to the old one. The comments there
were very informative.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You're welcome.

~~~
Natsu
Speaking of which, I've seen you pull out links to dupes probably dozens of
times. I assume you're taking your own advice and have a means of mining old
HN articles? I have a pretty good memory, but I don't think I would've caught
all of those without some computerized help.

You also gave me the idea that maybe there should be an application to trawl
through old HN articles looking for good ones (probably excluding old hiring
threads and the like), but it's such a simple idea that I'm assuming that
someone has already built essentially that and I don't know about it.
SearchYC's top feature is close, but not quite what I have in mind.

Interestingly, I noticed that one of the top comments ever according to
SearchYC is from btilly commenting on the original article. The other top
comment makes me wish that btilly had taught math at my university.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I usually recognise things, and then use SearchYC for them. I do also have an
interest in the old, good articles, and I'm working on a system to make them
more readily available, accessible, browsable and discoverable.

If anything comes of it I'll certainly announce it here, if I'm still here.

